# Panasonic MC 7500



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, I know, this is definitely not on par with a Super Comp or a Potts. I acquired this as a parts-donor bike, and when I got it home I realized that it had seen so little use that it might clean up really nice for some photos. Talk about period correct! The bike was covered in greasy dust from life in a car garage. It's still a parts bike and will make another bike really happy.

It has some nice features, including chrome drops and chainstay, lugs, Prestige tubing, RM-20 rims, and original Panaracer Ibex tires. I already pilfered the Uniglide chain and replaced a gel saddle with the yellow Turbo as shown. The paint is an interesting semi-gloss black, which seems unusual for a bike from this era. The yellow Shimano cable housing in 6mm and SIS is neat and will certainly get reused.

The owner said he only used it to ride to the local tennis courts.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I see a single set of Salse-esque Jelly Beans!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

So, just how many boxes of q-tips were required to "clean" this up? Not a spec of dirt. Nice.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

ssmike said:


> So, just how many boxes of q-tips were required to "clean" this up? Not a spec of dirt. Nice.


Ha ha! The bike was covered in lacquered grease and dust. This is the first bike I've cleaned with a citrus degreaser, and I'm happy not to be using kerosene any more. Some day I should buy a parts washer. I cheated with the chain; it's NOS.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

super clean bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Don't lie. You're totally a Panasonic bike collector. Pose it next to an old Panasonic TV.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I sold these back in the Day and even owned the Lemon Lime/Lime Green version of the MC7500 from 87. Great attention to detail on the bikes. Chromed dropouts and driveside stay. Very nicely built and well spec'd.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

DoubleCentury,

So you got the Panasonic. Spotted it on eBay a month ago or so. Panasonic conaisseur Zeringer/Darin from https://panabike.s-cars.org/ also had an eye on it. He regreted a bit that he didn't get it. Good to learn it got in other good hands though. It is in very nice shape indeed. I already spotted that on eBay. Good quality bike you got ..and at a pretty good price imo.

I have two Panasonics. Pictures:



















Both Europe specific models. A NOS PR6000 frameset (the roadbike, Prestige tubing, silver brazed) is currently up on German eBay. Few hours to go ...and currently still at an interesting pricepoint.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Elevation12 said:


> So you got the Panasonic.


It was local to me, so I contacted the buyer after no one else bid and I myself had forgotten to bid. Maybe the Panasonic museum guy would like the frame.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice "Parts Holder" 





Jusss kidding  

Its clean, I'll give you that:thumbsup:


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, I anticipated a bit on that it would be acquired for the bits. Really a great buy compared to what some pedals and thumbies went for on eBay recently. It's true.

At the same time a little bummer it isn't appreciated as bike. Still better than seing it ending up as beater though.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

We sold about six or seven lines of bikes the year that model was out and I don;t remember anything else in the store being as light as the MC7500 at the time and we had some nice steed's in inventory. They used the same paint scheme on their DX5000 road bike that year.
Sold bunches of those to triathletes as they were a much better bike than the Dave Scott Centurions at the time.


----------

